# Vexilar Problem



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I have a Fl-18. Yesterday was the first time using it this year. It gave me some troubles. After being turned on for a while, the display would just spin in circles. It didn't matter what mode or range it was set on. I unplugged the battery for a while and cleaned the transducer and that would help, for about 10 minutes. Then it would go back to spinning circles again.

When I am charging the battery no light comes on anywhere on the cord or the battery guage. I left it sit on the charger all night and hooked her up this morning and it reads 100%. Don't know if I trust that though. Any ideas?

Battery? Transducer? Trade her in?

Thanks
Adam


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

I'd guess it's the battery. Get it checked, they can go bad after periods of no use.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Sounds like the battery..


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

x3


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Sounds like a Battery problem to me....


----------

